# On or In?



## Sipowitz (Jun 25, 2013)

This is a question that I have wondered about for a few years since I came ashore.

In conversation I would always describe myself as 'on' a ship (i.e. "this one time when me and Noah were on the Ark" 😁) and I'm pretty sure most other merchant seamen would. However the Royal Navy always say "in" (i.e. "this one time when me and Smudge were in the Mary Rose").

I honestly can't remember what the term people used on the ships I was "on" but I'm pretty sure it was "on" rather than "in".

Any thoughts on this weird pointless question?😂


----------



## Phil Saul (Jan 20, 2006)

Always known and used 'in' rather than 'on' but heard both terms used regularly. Matter of preference I suppose but 'in' seems more appropriate.
Regards Phil


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Sipowitz said:


> In conversation I would always describe myself as 'on' a ship (i.e. "this one time when me and Noah were on the Ark" 😁) and I'm pretty sure most other merchant seamen would. However the Royal Navy always say "in" (i.e. "this one time when me and Smudge were in the Mary Rose").


Hi Phil, I was in the RN for 12 years I always used on and yes I actually was on the Ark  which was my first ship in 1977. Different ship's different cap tallies.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Freo (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, you wouldn't say I was "inboard" the MV Goodname for a 6 month trip, but rather "onboard". But then again you dont say "I was driving on the car, but driving in the car". English is a very strange language. 
Cheers


----------



## Sipowitz (Jun 25, 2013)

I've always used "on" although I will admit that "in" is a better description, ships aren't surfboards after all! I'm wondering whether this is a case of differing terminology between merchant and royal navies of which there are an abundance.


----------



## Sipowitz (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Hugh, you must be the only matelot I've ever heard that used "on" Vs "in" (although I admit I wasn't always paying close attention)

I've often thought of the MN and the RN a bit like the quote (attributed to many people including Churchill) as "two nations divided by a common language). Alleyway/passageway, poop/quarter deck, in/on are the ones that spring to mind immediately although there are many others.

I've always had the impression that the RN terminology is more old fashioned and unchangeable than in the MN which you would expect given their continuity and respect for tradition.

P.S. When did the MN stop using the term "heads" and start using the term "toilets"?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sipowitz said:


> Hi Hugh, you must be the only matelot I've ever heard that used "on" Vs "in" (although I admit I wasn't always paying close attention)
> 
> I've often thought of the MN and the RN a bit like the quote (attributed to many people including Churchill) as "two nations divided by a common language). Alleyway/passageway, poop/quarter deck, in/on are the ones that spring to mind immediately although there are many others.
> 
> ...


Sipowitz, you stole my thunder, I was just about to write that the RN say "heads" and the MN say "Sh1thouse". I never heard the term "heads" on a merchant ship. By the way, I was a fan of your's in "Hill Street Blues".


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

just take it easy in the shonet on the shonet, does it matter, Heads up you win????


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Put a slant on it. If you had not entered the accommodation but remained on deck I would consider you to be on the vessel. Enter the accommodation the potentially in


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes, the term 'in' is very much RN and also MN. We all use the terms, " I am in the Royal Navy" or "I am in the Merchant Navy". Likewise, "I was in HMS Victory" or "I was in the PS Waverly." It changes when you are 'appointed to a ship or signed on a ship it changes, "I am on HMS Ganges" or "I am on s.t. British Prostitute".

I don't think it makes a whole lot of difference.


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

Ahh! 
The British Prostitute.
Remember it well!!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

rogd said:


> Ahh!
> The British Prostitute.
> Remember it well!!


A month at anchor up at the anchorage Shatt al Arab... December 1975. My ship was known as 'Iceberg' another Denholm ship was 'Flame Thrower'... several BP ships... Prostitute, Road Sweeper, Gash Bin, and a few others. These were the names used by 2nd Mates on the 0000 to 0400. Nothing better to do! Paid off at anchor on Xmas Day afternoon. I was no longer 'in', but I was definitely on the 'big off!'!

Stephen


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Whether referring to a vessel, vestal or tart that, sir, should be "I remember her......" (or you shouldn't post in junior company!)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Stephen J. Card said:


> A month at anchor up at the anchorage Shatt al Arab... December 1975. My ship was known as 'Iceberg' another Denholm ship was 'Flame Thrower'... several BP ships... Prostitute, Road Sweeper, Gash Bin, and a few others. These were the names used by 2nd Mates on the 0000 to 0400. Nothing better to do! Paid off at anchor on Xmas Day afternoon. I was no longer 'in', but I was definitely on the 'big off!'!
> 
> Stephen


Only a month! You were lucky.
T


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Varley said:


> Whether referring to a vessel, vestal or tart that, sir, should be "I remember her......" (or you shouldn't post in junior company!)


Well, I am sure we remember and definitely know the difference between being IN her or being ON her!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

rogd said:


> Ahh!
> The British Prostitute.
> Remember it well!!


How come this site removes the Kum" from "do***ent" but it doesn't take the tit out of "prostitute"?

John T


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I am on the ship. I am in the engine room/refrig flat/incinerator room/meat locker.

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> How come this site removes the Kum" from "do***ent" but it doesn't take the tit out of "prostitute"?
> 
> John T


Probably because prostitutes use a certain amount of protection.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

makko said:


> I am on the ship. I am in the engine room/refrig flat/incinerator room/meat locker.
> 
> Rgds.
> Dave


You can still be on the ship even if you are not even on board. You would be on Ship's Articles and might be 'ashore'.
More options to Engineroom, etc. You could be in the Fore Peak, accommodation, galley, hold, tank . One space that you would not be 'in' is the bridge. You would be on the bridge. Two other options to on and in, how about 'aloft' and 'over the side'?


----------



## MMYuen (Apr 3, 2011)

Sipowitz said:


> This is a question that I have wondered about for a few years since I came ashore.
> 
> In conversation I would always describe myself as 'on' a ship (i.e. "this one time when me and Noah were on the Ark" 😁) and I'm pretty sure most other merchant seamen would. However the Royal Navy always say "in" (i.e. "this one time when me and Smudge were in the Mary Rose").
> 
> ...


Good question. I've never heard someone say "in". Maybe its more American to say "on". I personally always use "on". Perhaps its an abbreviation of "I was on(board) the ....."


----------



## prcurtismiranda (9 mo ago)

I was always taught you got in a ship and on a lifeboat. I guess it was just another way of saying size matters!


----------



## glem57 (Oct 24, 2021)

Sipowitz said:


> This is a question that I have wondered about for a few years since I came ashore.
> 
> In conversation I would always describe myself as 'on' a ship (i.e. "this one time when me and Noah were on the Ark" 😁) and I'm pretty sure most other merchant seamen would. However the Royal Navy always say "in" (i.e. "this one time when me and Smudge were in the Mary Rose").
> 
> ...


Definitely on a ship, on the train etc.Basic preposition.


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Whereas \\\\\i would say on a ship and in a lifeboat. Oh well, just proves - 'Different ships, different long splices', I suppose.


----------



## glem57 (Oct 24, 2021)

prcurtismiranda said:


> I was always taught you got in a ship and on a lifeboat. I guess it was just another way of saying size matters!


Other way around


----------



## glem57 (Oct 24, 2021)

glem57 said:


> Definitely on a ship, on the train etc.Basic preposition.


When smudge and I were on the Mary Rose...

On a ship, in the cabin etc etc...


----------



## Cranky (Jun 18, 2007)

on board, not in board.


----------



## Grizzpig (Aug 30, 2021)

Sipowitz said:


> Hi Hugh, you must be the only matelot I've ever heard that used "on" Vs "in" (although I admit I wasn't always paying close attention)
> 
> I've often thought of the MN and the RN a bit like the quote (attributed to many people including Churchill) as "two nations divided by a common language). Alleyway/passageway, poop/quarter deck, in/on are the ones that spring to mind immediately although there are many others.
> 
> ...


When did they stop using the term, 'Lazarette' in the Merch ????


----------



## glem57 (Oct 24, 2021)

Grizzpig said:


> When did they stop using the term, 'Lazarette' in the Merch ????


I was at sea (mn) 70s and 80s then a class surveyor 90s, then in Insurance up until now and I never heard it used, nor saw it on drawings. I was with 4 different companies and sailed on vessels from the 50s thro 80s....


----------



## pedormont (Dec 6, 2013)

I came across this apropos article in the Canadian Military Magazine "Legion". Enjoy! ‘And all who sail in her. . . .’ - Legion Magazine


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Lazarette, BP Tankers, the steering gear flat, and associated stores in the 60/70's


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Grizzpig said:


> When did they stop using the term, 'Lazarette' in the Merch ????


From time to time I sail in one ship (built 1995) which still has two spaces aft known to everyone as the lazarettes.


----------



## Rough Richard (Sep 6, 2014)

Sipowitz said:


> This is a question that I have wondered about for a few years since I came ashore.
> 
> In conversation I would always describe myself as 'on' a ship (i.e. "this one time when me and Noah were on the Ark" 😁) and I'm pretty sure most other merchant seamen would. However the Royal Navy always say "in" (i.e. "this one time when me and Smudge were in the Mary Rose").
> 
> ...


I always thought that it back to Nelson's days or earlier. Officers served on a ship and seamen in a ship, if that is the right way round. But it has become blurred over time.


----------



## jonti (Mar 5, 2008)

Sipowitz said:


> This is a question that I have wondered about for a few years since I came ashore.
> 
> In conversation I would always describe myself as 'on' a ship (i.e. "this one time when me and Noah were on the Ark" 😁) and I'm pretty sure most other merchant seamen would. However the Royal Navy always say "in" (i.e. "this one time when me and Smudge were in the Mary Rose").
> 
> ...





Sipowitz said:


> This is a question that I have wondered about for a few years since I came ashore.
> 
> In conversation I would always describe myself as 'on' a ship (i.e. "this one time when me and Noah were on the Ark" 😁) and I'm pretty sure most other merchant seamen would. However the Royal Navy always say "in" (i.e. "this one time when me and Smudge were in the Mary Rose").
> 
> ...


As a 14 year RN lower deck person, I always found that officers used the term 'in' and us horribles used 'on' when off the ship. On board you were always 'in' somewhere. jonti


----------



## jonti (Mar 5, 2008)

As a 14 year RN lower deck person, I always found the officers used the term 'in' and us horribles used 'on' when off the ship. On board you were always 'in' somewhere except on the upperdeck or the bridge.


----------



## john24601 (Nov 18, 2008)

So long as the money went into the bank at the end of the month I didn't care!


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Probably on is a contraction of onboard. You can be on a ship no matter where you stand, including in the engine room. But you can only be in a ship if you are not outside. Saying I was in deck looking at the leak sounds ridiculous.


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

Always to me in the Merchant Navy, but on a ship when part of the crew.

Also in the engine room or accommodation or whatever, but on the bridge or deck.

Martyn


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

ladies and gentlemen, *On* the computer *in* the MIND, and ALL at SEA?????


----------



## Seasherm (Sep 23, 2012)

I sailed in the American Merchant Marine for 30 years, retiring in 2008. On a ship, in a boat, in the Engine Room, on the Bridge.


----------



## MMYuen (Apr 3, 2011)

Seasherm said:


> I sailed in the American Merchant Marine for 30 years, retiring in 2008. On a ship, in a boat, in the Engine Room, on the Bridge.


Hey there, I was first in the SIU, then AMO and currently still with MEBA although not sailing anymore.


----------



## Alan Taylor 180647 (Aug 2, 2021)

prcurtismiranda said:


> I was always taught you got in a ship and on a lifeboat. I guess it was just another way of saying size matters!


I was not 'in' or 'on' either the royal navy or the merchant navy but, during my 50+ years as a ships chandler, I have been 'on' more than 900 different ships, royal and merchant. I would never think of saying I had been 'in' more than 900 different ships even though almost every one of those 900+ ships I did go 'on' I would then usually go 'inside' them, not 'onside' them! Inside the accommodation, inside the holds, inside the engine-room, etc. etc. But, I also went on (not in) 'the ship's bridge'!!! All rather confusing for a 24/7 'land-lubber'. Alan Taylor, Hutton & Co. (Ships Chandlers) Ltd, Hull, UK.


----------

